# Name of this red leaved plant?



## Shrimpboat (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi, I have this plant that is growing really fast and I think I will try to sell'em cheap rather than disposing them in a garbage bag. these guys become more red when I upgraded my light fixture. it used to be almost completely green when I first got it. Thanks!!!


----------



## Amazonaquascaper (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi shrimpboat,
They seem to be a hygrophilla species... you said that they turn reddish what's your light fixtures


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Shrimpboat,

The species may be Hygrophila lancea; it can be a very fast grower.


----------



## Amazonaquascaper (Sep 20, 2015)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...?id=115&category=aquascape_placement&spec=Red

It says fast growth and medium lighting...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's _Ludwigia arcuata_.


----------

